

"Break In" At TechCrunch HQ Yesterday (entrepreneur breaks in and pitches his startup) - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/01/break-in-at-techcrunch-hq-yesterday/

======
martythemaniak
You know, where I was growing up phone calls were expensive, so people didn't
call in advance if they were dropping by for a chat. Cheap unlimited phone
calls here have resulted in a culture whereby you absolutely, positively have
to call in advance for the tiniest thing. My friends are always surprised when
I do drop in without calling and Arrington thinks the practise is akin to
breaking in. _shakes head_

~~~
neilc
Presumably you _know_ the people beforehand whom you're visiting unannounced.
That is rather different than imposing yourself on a complete stranger, for
the explicit purpose of pitching your business.

Calling it a "break in" is unreasonable, but it is still a strong turnoff to
me: it just smacks of desperation, and of focusing on the wrong things. An
entrepreneur should be focused on building a great product that people want to
use; then have TC or whoever else will cover you because you've got something
valuable to show.

------
boucher
Well, I'm glad you added the quotes, because the title is pretty ridiculous
without them (and really only slightly less so with them).

~~~
nickb
Thanks for the feedback :)

